# question about LS Mod's 560 griddle shroud for Masterbuilt Gravity's



## Bigheaded (Mar 23, 2021)

So maybe I just don't understand how these things work, I thought the heat going straight up will have an effect cooking on a griddle?  To explain

I have a 560 coming, if I throw a Lodge reversible stove top griddle on there to make smash burgers I'm going to get basically the same results as if I did use the griddle shroud
?  The griddle's pretty good sized so I could make burgers on it without grease flying off into the 560's abyss and starting a fire.  My So Cal public school education's failing me lol,  but someone who owns the 560/800/1050 told me I could use a griddle without the shroud and still get basically the same results. That doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Mar 23, 2021)

Bigheaded said:


> So maybe I just don't understand how these things work, I thought the heat going straight up will have an effect cooking on a griddle?  To explain
> 
> I have a 560 coming, if I throw a Lodge reversible stove top griddle on there to make smash burgers I'm going to get basically the same results as if I did use the griddle shroud
> ?  The griddle's pretty good sized so I could make burgers on it without grease flying off into the 560's abyss and starting a fire.  My So Cal public school education's failing me lol,  but someone who owns the 560/800/1050 told me I could use a griddle without the shroud and still get basically the same results. That doesn't seem right to me.


I think there's two different manifold mods for the 560.  One is a cover that sits on top of the manifold has raised edges along the front and back.  This is the one that is meant to guide grease away from the openings in the manifold to prevent fires.  I think you can now get it with supports attached so you can have a water pan right under the cooking grates.

The other mod is a shroud that sits around the manifold and will direct the heat straight up to heat a griddle placed on the grill grates.  This is supposed to function similar to the griddle shroud that comes with the 800.  Don't know if both mods can be installed at the same time.

I don't have any less mods (yet), so I can't vouch for them.


----------



## Bigheaded (Mar 23, 2021)

never mind, I think he was talking about the manifold LS makes to redirect grease.


BBQ Bird said:


> I think there's two different manifold mods for the 560.  One is a cover that sits on top of the manifold has raised edges along the front and back.  This is the one that is meant to guide grease away from the openings in the manifold to prevent fires.  I think you can now get it with supports attached so you can have a water pan right under the cooking grates.
> 
> The other mod is a shroud that sits around the manifold and will direct the heat straight up to heat a griddle placed on the grill grates.  This is supposed to function similar to the griddle shroud that comes with the 800.  Don't know if both mods can be installed at the same time.
> 
> I don't have any less mods (yet), so I can't vouch for them.



I think he misunderstood what I was asking him, he was probably talking about the manifold you mentioned. I guess when I get mine I should throw my griddle on it and see how some smash burgers come out. Worse case they won't come out as good, or a huge fire will start lol.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Mar 23, 2021)

Bigheaded said:


> never mind, I think he was talking about the manifold LS makes to redirect grease.
> 
> 
> I think he misunderstood what I was asking him, he was probably talking about the manifold you mentioned. I guess when I get mine I should throw my griddle on it and see how some smash burgers come out. Worse case they won't come out as good, or a huge fire will start lol.


I think most of the grease fires come from grills that haven't been cleaned after long cooks.  Then somefires it up to 600+ to sear a steak and all the built up grease catches on fire.  I'm probably gonna sear steaks this weekend, and if I don't clean my grill first, it could happen. 

With a new grill and if you direct the grease off the side of the griddle away from the manifold, you should be fine.


----------

